# Discuss about



## fathe

Salutare,

Am aflat astazi ca e greșit să spui în engleză „We discussed ABOUT the situation.” (versiunea corectă este „We discussed the situation.”)
Dar în română avem „Am discutat DESPRE situația din Ucraina.”
Și avem și „Am discutat situația din Ucraina.”

Faptul că „to discuss about” e incorect, înseamnă că și „a discuta despre” este greșit?

Mulțumesc!


----------



## féebleue

Bună,

Una e româna și alta e engleza  Sunt limbi diferite, verbe diferite, cu regim diferit, chiar dacă în cazul lui discuss/a discuta au o etimologie comună. Nu poți să compari merele românești cu perele englezești. În alte situații se întâmplă ca și sensurile să fie diferite, chiar dacă forma e asemănătoare. 

Nu știu cum e regimul lui _to discuss_, și nici nu prea contează: în DEX scrie clar că a discuta poate fi intranzitiv (a discuta despre ceva, adică a sta de vorbă cu cineva despre ceva) sau tranzitiv (a discuta ceva, adică a analiza, a examina o chestiune). (http://dexonline.ro/definitie/discuta)


----------



## ectuohy

In limba engleză _to discuss_ doar este tranzitiv...dar e posibil să folosească _to have a discussion (about)_, care bineînțeles este intranzitiv.


----------



## fathe

Are și o formă intranzitivă conform definiției din http://www.yourdictionary.com/discuss
Dar alte dicționare nu arată această formă.

_verb_
_, transitive_

To speak with another or others about; talk over: _discussed the matter briefly._
To examine or consider (a subject) in speech or writing: _The book discusses the challenges that journalists face today._
_verb_
_, intransitive_

To speak with another or others about something: _As we discussed yesterday, the problem could have more than one solution._
To examine or consider a subject in speech or writing.
To come to an agreement as a result of a discussion: _As we discussed, you will clean your room before going out._


----------

